# Confused on Pepper Mill Directions



## BarbS (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd appreciate a little help. My PSI instructions on a 10" pm kit say "the mechanism is 8-1/4" long" and the one provided is a 10" drive shaft. I have a 3"x12" blank, and want to cut it for a head and base. Directions call for the head blank to be 2-3/4" long, which leaves less than 10" for the body. But if I count the 1/2" drilled hole at the bottom to accommodate the 'grinder retainer,' and consider the 1/2" deep tenon on the head piece, shouldn't I just plan the body length to accommodate the 10" shaft, allowing 1/2" above the top to screw on the grind knob? Seems to me that would be a body blank length of 8-1/2" with a 2" head above the cut line? Or is that original "8-1/4" quote referring to the body blank length?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2013)

Barb, the instructions for every PM mechanism I have every used are for what I consider people who have never even turned a screwdriver. My advice to every turner who is turning their first PM ( and I don't know if this is your first) is to use a blank that doesn't matter. Because all it takes is one PM to really "get it" no matter what PM mech you buy. And since you can reuse the PM mech after your practice run you haven't lost it. 

I could spend a lot of words trying to answer your specific questions and probably should, but IMHO the best advice I can give you is to spin one or two waste blanks and I assure you, as bright as you are the light bulb will come on a lot faster than reading someone elses interpretation of those horrible instructions we all have to deal with the first time or two. 

JMO


----------



## TimR (Jan 31, 2013)

BarbS said:


> I'd appreciate a little help. My PSI instructions on a 10" pm kit say "the mechanism is 8-1/4" long" and the one provided is a 10" drive shaft. I have a 3"x12" blank, and want to cut it for a head and base. Directions call for the head blank to be 2-3/4" long, which leaves less than 10" for the body. But if I count the 1/2" drilled hole at the bottom to accommodate the 'grinder retainer,' and consider the 1/2" deep tenon on the head piece, shouldn't I just plan the body length to accommodate the 10" shaft, allowing 1/2" above the top to screw on the grind knob? Seems to me that would be a body blank length of 8-1/2" with a 2" head above the cut line? Or is that original "8-1/4" quote referring to the body blank length?


Barb, I was typing as Kevin got his reply to you...it's a good one to practice on something first that doesn't matter.

Barb, without digging too deeply into the instructions you received, try looking at the instructions on their site for that mill. It is pretty clear in that the 8-1/4 is the base blank rough size, but they also give a little different top size.

I've never liked these instructions to determine lengths, and prefer to assemble my hardware, with knob threaded on about halfway, and then determine what the distance between the top of the mill and mounting face at bottom should be. Then I determine what I want my head and base pieces to look like by drawing out full scale on graph paper. 
I've bought similar kits from differ sources and they vary a little on length, and you definitely want some play in the threads left to allow tightening fo finer grinds.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks to both of you. I was just thinking, when I gave up on the directions, I'd better do a prototype and figure it out. That's what I'll do. And yes, Kevin, it's my first attempt! I have a mallet to do first, but will get to it soon.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 31, 2013)

I think this is the same mill... Different name, different supplier, but same kit. Not sure if these instructions are any better but probably worth a shot:

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/docs/artisan_mills.pdf

BTW, the 1/2" tenon on the upper portion is a great place to use a separate piece of wood... Helps the grain match up better.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 31, 2013)

It does look like the same kit, though those directions are written much the same. 
Thanks, though. I'll print those out and have both sets when I get started. 
Good tip on filling in with the 1/2" tenon to match up grain pattern. Thanks!


----------

